# OHSA 1915.152(a), How many know of this PPE rule?



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

duplicate threadhttp://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=STANDARDS&p_id=10614


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f12/osha-1915-152-a-39634/


----------

